# General > Genealogy >  Robyn, searching Clynes

## robyn

hello there, not real sure on how to do this but will have a GO. My family history is from Wick, back as far as I have searched to 1777. Family name is CLYNE, all males are Alexander and a Catherine Sinclair, Catheron Sutherland and Katherine Gun. I did visit Caithness about 8 yrs. ago, unfortunately it was not too successful. I am visiting again in June and this time I would like to find and living family of the above Clyne's. If there is anyone out there that may related, I would love to catch up with you if possible. I am not sure how much info I need put so as to do this. Thanks for the time to read this, from Robyn

----------


## Tighsonas4

hi robyn
i think you would have to submit any relevant information you may have to see if someone can help you regards   tony

----------


## robyn

G'day again, My family all came from Wick and I will be coming over in June to Caithness for a short visit and  I would love to catch up with any relations I may have,if possible.
My 4th grt. grand parents were Henry Clyne and Katherine Gun, married 24/2/1803 at Latheron, they had 8 children.
My 3rd grt.grand parents were Alexander and Catherine Sutherland, married 28/3/1828,also married at Latheron and had 8 children.
2nd grt. grand parents were Alexander and Catherine Sinclair, married at Bruan 11/12/1874, I dont know how many children they had.I dont know much of this couple.
Grt. grand parents were Alexander and Lilias Janet Class,married 22/9/1899 at Wick, had 8 children.This Alexander was born 5/3/1874 and he migrated to New Zealand where he died in 1951.
Grand parents were Alexander , he was born17/4/1904 at Lybster and left
Scotland about 1928, where he married a kiwi lass and then sent money back to his family in Wick for his parents and siblings to join him in N.Z.
My dad was born in N.Z. and came to Australia, I am the only child, so not many family members and really would like to know if I have any family at Caithness. If anyone knows or can give me some light on this information, I would be very grateful. Thanking you so much, Robyn

----------


## eric41

Good morning
Re Henry Clyne and Katherine Gunn, was one of the children Isabella born c. 21 8 1808?

Eric

----------


## lynn prow

Hi Robyn

Alexander Clyne and Catherine Sutherland are my 2nd great grandparents.  I have done heaps of research over the last 20 years on the Clynes.  I have also researched Alexander and Lillias Clyne and been in touch with descendants in New Zealand.
 Do you live in Australia I live in South Australia.  Why don't you email me privately and I can send any information you would like to have.

cheers, Lynn

ps My mum is a Clyne still alive and living in Australia

----------


## robyn

> Good morning
> Re Henry Clyne and Katherine Gunn, was one of the children Isabella born c. 21 8 1808?
> 
> Eric


Hi Eric, Yes, one was Isobell, born on that date, others were Alexander, John, Henrita, Henry, Esher, William, Catherine and Elizabeth.

----------


## robyn

Hi Lynn, thanks for reply, thought I was the last of Clyne's and wonder how we are connected. If you can give me your ph. no I would like to call you, I cant work out how to send a private e-mail through this. My dad is still alive and so are lots of Clyne's in N.Z.    regards Robyn

----------


## plasticjock

> Hi Lynn, thanks for reply.......I cant work out how to send a private e-mail through this.......regards Robyn


Click on the member's name and select 'Send a private message' from the drop-down menu.

----------


## mary helen

Hi Robyn,
I have just spotted your posting.
I am a descendant of Henry Clyne and Catherine Gunn too. My Grandmother was Dolina Clyne McLeod.
I will email you privately to see if you require more family history.
MH.

----------


## Tricia

Re your Katherine Gunn. m 1808
Do you have birth date, parents or siblings.
Tricia

----------

